# Our State Capital!



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

Just wanted to share this pic I snapped with a P&S a few nights ago...enjoy!

bs


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice shot BS

Dave


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Gosh that is a nice shot BS!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Great Shot! I do like the colors in that image. Looks like it should.


----------

